# Need help with a good cutting cycle



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Whats up fellas, I need help with a good cutting cycle. I have read and been told to many things to know what the best route is so any help would be appreciated. The only experience with AS that I have is I took Winstrol tabs last summer for 7 weeks with descent results. The only problem I had was that I couldn't really run when on it due to my calves getting so pumped that they were too stiff to run.

I am 5'8 26 years old. I am currently about 190(fat) about 15%. The leanest I have been is 22 years old, 158 about 8% bodyfat.

My goal is to be 175-180 and under 10%. I am looking for the best cutting cycle possible. I am not looking to gain any weight. I am looking to get shredded. I've been told by a friend that an Equipoise/Winny cycle along with diet and exercise will get me as lean as I want to be. He also said throw in some clen for even better results but he said I probably won't sleep much. I've also heard of a Decca/ Winny stack but I dont' want to hold water and also heard Decca is the worst at shutting you down which I don't want of course. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated along with post care treatment advice. Again I'm 5'8 26 years old, about 190 at least 15% body fat, I want to be about 175 around 8%. Thanks guys.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pit I'm a big fan of equipoise, no water retention or acne, good strength gains and slow but steady size gains.

Winstrol is good but converts to DHT and causes male pattern baldness, personally I would restrict its use to pre contest.

I would advise you to go with anavar, down side would be cost or trenbolone. I would also advise GL Ultratren at 1ml every fourth day, the 10ml bottle is very expensive BUT considering it 2.5 times stronger than normal tren acetate and has slow acting components make it good value for money in my book.

Stack Eq with Ultratren and you'll get harder, leaner and grow with no fat or water.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

it's been said a hundred times and it remains true...cutting is by far more a matter of diet and cardio (both done effectively/properly), not gear...if you want advice to this end, give us your diet (broken down by meal/day) and cardio schedule...we can help you tweak this...then after three solid months on a correct cardio schedule with a solid cutting diet you're still not satisfied, we can talk gear (clen comes to mind)...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice xtreme. I'm very familiar with steroids due to the fact that I've had 2 roomates that I lived with for several years have done about everything you can think of. One of them did trembolone and looked great for about 2.5 months and after that he fell off. He had horrible side effects and has golf ball size estrogen deposits behind his nipples from gyno that he had to have surgery on. He was taking novaldex during the cycle and clomid for PCT and it didn't seem to work. I have been hearing a lot of people recommend Equipoise. What do you think about oral Turanabol? I've heard its a mild lean builder as well.

As far as Soul Cards response to diet and exercise...........yes I'm familiar with both. I have a BS degree in Anatomical Kinesiology and a minor in Nutrition so I know how to get lean. I've done it many times. The problem is when I get cut, I get down to about 158-160 lbs at 8 % body fat. I'm 5'8 26 years old by the way. I was at 202 in Jan., 192 Feb 15st, and this morning I weighed 181. My goal is to be 170 at 8% and keep it. My diet is super clean so I've been loosing a lot of weight. I do 30-45 mins of cardio in the morning before work about 5:30a.m. I work out about 6 p.m. and do one hour of cardio(excercise bike) after I work out which is usually about 7:30.

I use Muscle milk as a meal replacement ,only one scoop, 3 times a day as well as 3 bananas, and a can of tuna in water. For dinner I eat some sort of grilled chicken w/ or without salad, or grilled fish, or turkey breast. I'm taking in about 1,000 k cals a day. Getting about 120 g of protein. I haven't lost any strength at all since I've lost about 20lbs.

I fight MMA and am making a "comeback" after an 8th month injury kept me from doing any lifting or exercising. Again my goal is to be cut at about 170-175 instead of the usual 158-160, so I just need something that will but a small amount of lean mass with no water retention and low low side effects. I've basically got it narrowed down between, Turanabol oral, Winstrol liquid, and equipoise. Either seperate or in a stack. Let me know what you think.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

As far as I am aware Turinabol is a form of methyl testosterone and will cause water retention, good size/strentgh builder though.

First thing I will say though is you aren't eating enough protein and I think if you are on 1000 cals a day then you'r metabolism will be slowing down too and making it harder to lose fat. I think you need to eat more but intelligently and you'll still cut up.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

blimey

I'm taking in about 1,000 k cals a day. Getting about 120 g of protein.

in my opinion this far too little...

i'm currently cutting up on about 3000 cals/day (but i'm 210lbs..)

with my maintenance of around 2800 - 3000, and adding in cardio and weights which burns around 600 - 800, i'm hitting a good level


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys, and you'll have to excuse my spelling.......I'm at work and I type in a hurry.

As far as the T bol tabs go, everything I've read suggested that they were the mildest AS you can do, as well as the cleanest as long as you do not go over the 7 week cycle. I read that it was like half as potent as d bol. I was thinking of doing it 20,20,30,30,30,20, 20 mg's as far as the weeks go. I'll keep some Nov. on hand just in case, and I'll follow it up with some clomid of course along with a bottle or two of Milk Thistle.

What do you guys think would be better as far as a stack, or do you think T bol alone would do the trick as far as my goal is concerned? Tbol/winny? winny/equipoise?

As far as the calories go.............yeah 1,000 seems low but I usually just do that to drop that excess water and surface fat until I get down to 180 and then up it to 1800 or so with a ton of protein of course. I was at 202lbs. probably 18-20%BF. I'm only 5'8 when I was naturally cut, I was 155-160 so 3,000 calories would definitely be too much for my frame and build. I've done a 2 month routine of 2,000 lean calories on a clean diet in the past and still gained bodyfat so I figured 1500 or less will help me loose bodyfat, along with a ton of protein to help prevent loss of muscle. I'm really stocky so loosing muscle is not a big deal to me. Flexibility and fitness is more important in my sport. In the past I have benched 305 and I only weighed about 160 so my strength is there. A few years back when I was the most cut I've been I was 155, 16 inch bi's, about 8%

Let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

OT isn't "mild", it's just not very androgenic - your figure calling it half as strong as dbol is the common comparison with regards to androgenic sides.

With regards to calories, yes you can put them pretty low while using gear, but 1000 is counter-productive. At your weight, i'd imagine that eating around 2000, and then burning say 500 on training days would be more than enough to shred you up.

In terms of the AAS, it's all about how extreme you want to go. Winstrol would be pretty good, but as Extreme pointed out there's a lot of potential for DHT related sides. EQ/Tren are both great choices on a cut, as is Test Prop. If you want to go down another route, you can combine the AAS with T3/T4 for even more fat burning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help man, When I said tbol is mild, I was refering to the side affects. Just what I read though..............Have you had any experience with using tbol? Just wondering how it worked for you. Would you recommend using and anit e like Nov during the cycle? Do you know if equipoise is available in an oral?

Yeah I'm definitely going to up the calories. I was just doing the 1,000 k cals a day to shed some of the water weight. I was at 182 this morning so I'm probably going to up the calories today, especially since I've been doing atleast an hour of cardio a day.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No equipoise is not available as an oral, unless you buy some of these "Legal Gear" prohormone jobs which are not effective and expensive in comparison to the real deal.

Are you scared of shots? They are more effective and cleaner than tabs.

If you are dieting leave your diet as is and push up the protein content by another 100g daily, this will not stop you cutting up.

Any undigested left floating in your body will be converted into a carbohydrate and used as energy, so protein is your ultimate slow release carb. If your carbs are low and diet is good your body will still burn fat and when in an energy deficit will burn fat stores and the undigested protein you have floating around before it starts breaking down muscle tissue.

PITBOSS - CAN YOU PLEASE OBSERVE THE DIFFERENT SECTIONS OF THE FORUM AND POST YOUR QUESTIONS IN THE APPROPRIATE SECTION.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------

